# Hole in wall behind old Microwave? Why?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe they had to fish the wire in for the outlet in the cupboard and as the MW hid it, no one cared.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The guy that installed the microwave had some kind of plan for venting it. But after he made the hole, concluded that plan was not going to work out, and moved on to plan B --- set fan to "recirculate".

Possibly he was planning on going up through the chase between the studs - that's how mine is vented. But I am pretty sure in that situation its supposed to be vented through metal duct, not just the studs and drywall.


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks,
I patched the hole (holes) The new holes and wall plate are quite different. The outermost holes were very close to the original ones. So close in fact, that it was difficult to hit the same stud on one side with out hitting the old hole. Got er done though.:biggrin2:


----------

